# Siemens Micromaster 440



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

So We basically have Powerflex and Siemens Micromaster at work. I have replaced tons of Powerflex VFD's. For the first time in five years a Siemens Micromaster 440 went out the other day. I replaced the vfd and use the same card. The manual asked for a slow ramp up over the course of a few hours.

When I went to turn it on it faulted so I asked the senior electrician to help me with it. He was also unfamiliar with it but discovered in the manual that P0010 should be changed from ready (0) to quick commissioning (1). After following the steps for quick commissioning it blinked for five minutes and then came on.

So my question is, in an emergency is there actual "quick" way to set these VFD's up and do they really need a ramp up over the course of a couple of hours?


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

Depends on how long the drive has been powered down, usually around a year. The purpose of the ramp cycle is to recharge the capacitors.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have never met a drive that knew how long. Of course I have not been involved with the newer controls.
But it is true that an old drive or a drive that has been sitting for extended periods should be soaked. And it is the caps that we are trying to soak.
I sold new drives and installed old drives and never allowed any of them to soak. I always installed them and powered them up. Never had a drive fail on commissioning. I have never had a manufacturer tell me to do it. I had other shops tell me to do it. I never have. And most every drive I have installed had a quick start guide in the manual. Quick is quick. No soaking required.
There are others (Jraef) that are very familiar with the newest of the new and can be much more helpful.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Funny, I used to work for a Siemens integrator and have commissioned quite a few MM440s, I don't ever remember reading that! Maybe I saw it and my brain automatically skipped over it as being irrelevant. It would only be necessary for drives that had been sitting unpowered for over a year. I wouldn't have paid any attention to it if it was new out of the box.

I suppose though that maybe since the MM440s are not as popular as others, that has enough likelihood to be a problem for them!(?) 

<ba-dum-bump> :whistling2:


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Funny, I used to work for a Siemens integrator and have commissioned quite a few MM440s, I don't ever remember reading that! Maybe I saw it and my brain automatically skipped over it as being irrelevant. It would only be necessary for drives that had been sitting unpowered for over a year. I wouldn't have paid any attention to it if it was new out of the box.
> 
> I suppose though that maybe since the MM440s are not as popular as others, that has enough likelihood to be a problem for them!(?)
> 
> <ba-dum-bump> :whistling2:


Yeah, I asked another electrician who said that he never does this for new drives. Thanks guys.


----------

